# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Getting out during Martial Law

## AirborneEagles

Usually its something nobody thinks will happen, but it does and will if there is a large enough catastrophe. A large earthquake, a another large hurricane like the one that hit the Louisiana a few years ago, riots, an outbreak of sorts (Ukraine during the outbreak), even getting out in an area that has a civil war or revolution. 

Or for what is to come perhaps if things don't change in Government. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqdCh...embedded#at=44

Backing it up is this. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5qxP...layer_embedded

So some things to consider. Family, food, water and shelter. 

First, have a plan for the family to meet at some place that is safe. (Kids also should have a plan and a back up plan with the parents.) For instance, make it to the 5th street water way and hide in the culvert and wait for us. We will come and get you when we are all gathered and it will most likely be at night so hang tight. That kind of thing.

Getting out. It isn't going to be easy, but it can be done if you stay away from most main roads or any road if possible. Use routes that provide good cover, there will most likely be helio's flying around looking for people. Or other soldiers depending on what is going on. Going across open fields is not a good idea, today soldiers are equipped with night vision goggles. Helps to have a cheap night vision of your own in your pack. 

Food, water and other items of use. Add these to your pack. 

Upon the other threads, it is good to look at those for which may be handy for just about every type of bugging out. For camping for fun or bugging out to just get away from the city and the mess for safety. 

If you find a vacant military vehicle, leave it alone. You want to stay off the roads and you will want to be on foot. Don't use your vehicle to try and escape, it is fruitless. Soldiers, road blocks, and helicopters all are against the odds of getting out in a vehicle. So stay on foot, you can hide easier and move easier across land, creeks, and through forests. 

Finding an area that is not going to be looked at for wandering people is hard to do, so you may want to find some hard cover (downed trees with lots of other trees around), a nice rock pile to make a makeshift shelter in, a deep gorge with lots of brush and cover, etc. The heavier the brush or trees the better. Upon finding a nice spot that is pretty well hidden, dig in. Even actually dig into the soft ground and make a small dugout for a shelter even helps. Since infrared can detect body heat from above, you want to be under ground or under some heavy trees to hide your body heat. 

If after a while it settles down and there seems to be no soldiers scouting out the area or if you don't hear gun fire, still stay there. You can wander out at night to have a look around towards the civilized areas to see if there are any fires, trucks or vehicles moving around (military), looking for flashes of gunfire, or if it is all dark and silent. 

For the most part, you want to stay there until you are absolutely sure and it may take weeks or months so you have to know how to live off the land. (Researching those edible plants and things on this forum helps greatly.)

Water sources are also important. If you camp out near a stream, you always have water. If you are in the middle of a forest, start scouting for streams or natural springs. Camping closer to a water source sure helps save you a lot of leg work. There are ideas for water filters on the Internet as well, but a quick one if you are just out there with hardly anything is to dig a hole about a foot away from the water (creek, pond, lake) and dig it about 10 inches down. When it fills up with water from the bottom, then the ground has acted like a natural filter and you can drink the water in the hole. Making sure the water seeped up from the bottom of the hole, not from over the top since you want the water to be filtered. Easy way to get clean water.

Another thing, never leave the group for too long. It is always the case when one person leaves something happens to the group that nobody expects. They get found by troops, someone want out for a nature walk and got lost, what ever it was by the time you got back they were all a mess. So a few days of training must be at hand for all the members of the group (if there is a group) and then you can leave without coming back to a mess. 
The case may be where you end up hiding for 2 or 3 days and can't get back to camp right away, so they must all know how to survive without you. If it is just you, then its no big deal, you can get back to your camp when you feel like it. 

So bug out bags are important for every family. If you can afford two or more bug out bags, have one in the car and one in the house. That way you can leave from the office, get the bug out bag out of the car and head out. At home you can grab the one at home and give the other to another family member from the car or give it to a friend. Then bug out and head for the hills, plains or desert. Get out fast and do it quietly if possible, or take your time sneaking around till you can get out. 

There are some awesome examples on this forum what to put in a bug out bag. But the less you carry the faster you can move, so don't fill up an entire military bag full of stuff and expect to move around easy, keep it simple. 

Depend on the land for all other things. The Indians did it, so can you.

If you want to survive, you have to prepare for it.
And this is a good reason to know as much as you can so you can survive off the land during any kind of situation that happens.

Airborne

----------


## Rick

Actually a good post. I don't agree with the scenario and I think you missed one or two items so here's my thoughts. 

We have had martial law in our country. Quite often and in recent times. We just haven't called it that. But a rose by any other name. 

In 1970 there was a cyclone in Southern Illinois that reeked wide spread devastation. The affected areas were cordoned off and patrolled by police and national guard. Movement into the area was severely restricted and reserved only for first responders and utility crews. That's martial law. I'm sure all of you can identify some tornado, flood, fire or other natural disaster that has caused similar restrictions in movement enforced by police and/or military. 

It would be hard to live off the land in those situations, too. A wildfire leaves very little in it's path to survive on while a tornado or flood can render what's left useless. 

I don't buy into the government collapse theories but I do know from past experience that natural disasters happen all the time. Personally, I prepare for them since it's the most likely scenario to encounter and will generally render the terrain quite inhospitable and often with no food resources left behind.

----------


## BENESSE

Here's what I'm thinking out loud...
_If_ I'm prepared to stay put during a disaster and there's martial law, that's a good thing isn't it? Someone's on top of things and minimizing crime and looting. I wouldn't want to be out and about anyway, unless I was desperate.
Not having lived through anything of the sort, I'm not sure if my assumption makes sense to anyone but me.

----------


## Pal334

THe lower part of the originating post seem to be general SOP with the addition of individual variations. 
The part about martial law should not be of any concern. As Rick indicated that our experiences with partial martial law scenarios in history have been quite positive (unless a person was a mscreant and could not follow simple directions). Unless a person is scared of the mythical unmarked black helicopters  :Smile:  then there is nothing to fear. I for one would welcome a historical style martial law in the event of a widespread catostrophic event for general security purposes.
We are not the Ukraine so the statement _"outbreak of sorts (Ukraine during the outbreak)"_  would carry zero weight in a "survival" type planning in the USA.
The two videos do not seem to have any bearing what so ever on the attempted discussion, they have been widely recognized as a compilation of a variety of unrelated videos.

----------


## Rick

I agree with you Benesse. Obviously, a lot depends on how large scale the disaster is.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Rick is correct. The only time, and it wasn't called martial law was during the riots when I was working in DC. I was stopped going in, got a guard escort and stopped and checked going out. I worked natural disasters and curfews were common, also off limit areas to the public. I had a legit reason for being where I was and had no problems. To be honest I wouldn't have been in those areas if it wasn't my job.

----------


## kyratshooter

the first orders during ML are usually "go home and stay home".  Roadblocks are set up to insure those going past are going to their home.

For some a road block is a challenge.  Someone restricting their movements. 

That is a bad thing if your plan for preps is looting the local Wall-mart, loading a BOB and taking off across country to wonder aimlessly until you find a farm house where you can klill the inhabitants and move in.  (and that is the plan for a large number of our "friends" in the survival movement.)

Restriction of movement is not the facet of ML we should be concerned with.  The political "lockdown" is the real danger.  Suspension of elections and blocking change of office is the real danger area.  An engineered or artificial uprising that spraks ML, suspends elections and locks power in the Status Quo creating an instant dictatorship.

Abe Lincoln did that in Maryland to prevent DC from being sorrounded by succeeded states in the first CW.

----------


## AirborneEagles

> Here's what I'm thinking out loud...
> _If_ I'm prepared to stay put during a disaster and there's martial law, that's a good thing isn't it? Someone's on top of things and minimizing crime and looting. I wouldn't want to be out and about anyway, unless I was desperate.
> Not having lived through anything of the sort, I'm not sure if my assumption makes sense to anyone but me.


Well let us look at the scenarios of staying at home. First, IF you have a home after an earthquake or large disaster you could try and stay home till your food supply runs out. Now in Katrina, the people were starving to death, thousands poured into an arena and the toilets didn't work, no electricity, and no clean water or food for weeks on end. People were dying right where they sat, no medical help, and thousands of others were looting and killing, the military and police went home to home to take away their guns and it was a mess. Now, IF you have a home that you can defend and have food in, find sources of filtering your own water and finding water when there is no electricity, then you might make it in your home. If you have no home left, but you have a bug out pack in your car the best option is to get out of town. Forest fires, well not all forests will burn and even when fires go through a large area there are still areas that did not burn. For me, I would get out as fast as I could just because once you survive the disaster itself in that moment, you still may have weeks before any food or clean water arrives and if you have that in your home, others will want it too and try to kill you for it. So why hang around waiting for another disaster when you could survive in the forest or elsewhere a lot easier. Just my take.

----------


## Winnie

Firstly I think you make perfect sense Bee, I feel the same.
Most of us here can bug in comfortably for 3months or more, and defend ourselves too(even me and I live in the UK). None of us have any intention of relying on the authorities to help us out.
The liklihood of Martial Law being imposed at the speed whith which you're considering is remote to zero. If you're taking Katrina as an example, most of the looting and lawlessness occurred before Martial Law was imposed.
Having said all that, I think we all have a bug out plan, that is a given. 
What you also have to take into consideration is not everyone can or is knowledgable enough to live in primitive conditions. Then you have to remember you won't be the only survivor in the woods and it's no easier protecting yourself out there than it is at home. Just my 2 pence worth.

----------


## klickitat

Do not forget that those who stayed home and had the means to take care of themselves during Katrina, were at some point confronted by the military, stripped of their  guns and moved out. 

Get out ASAP is my moto.

----------


## Rick

Well, you guys are twisting the facts just a bit. I'm not sure where you got the "thousands were looting and killing". I'd like to see your source on that. I'd buy dozens. I might even accept hundreds. 

While, it's certainly true that gun confiscation took place. It's a bit hard to say everyone who stayed home had their guns confiscated. For many, that occurred while they were out patrolling or shuttling supplies in boats. Some did occur in homes but not everyone had their weapons confiscated and not everyone that stayed home lost them. Still, I acknowledge that's a real concern, depending on where you live.

----------


## BENESSE

Ultimately, it's all relative, isn't it?
Where you are, what your skills are, how prepared you are to leave or stay, and most importantly, _what_ you're facing. 
Given any kind of choice, I will always try to maximize my advantages and being a refugee on foot in NYC is not one of them. Doesn't mean I am not preparing to do it if I had to, but it's not the first thing that comes to mind.

----------


## Sourdough

> Here's what I'm thinking out loud...
> _If_ I'm prepared to stay put during a disaster and there's martial law, that's a good thing isn't it? Someone's on top of things and minimizing crime and looting. I wouldn't want to be out and about anyway, unless I was desperate.
> Not having lived through anything of the sort, I'm not sure if my assumption makes sense to anyone but me.



I agree. I would even vote to eliminate Homeland Security, and shift all of those responsibilities to the military.

----------


## BENESSE

> I agree. I would even vote to eliminate Homeland Security, and shift all of those responsibilities to the military.


I emphatically agree. 
Homeland Sec. is a nuisance at best and a false sense of security at worst.

----------


## kyratshooter

The creation of DHS was necessary at the time it was instituted as part of the larger plan.  It's disorganization and the intentional assignment of incompetant leaders is also part of that equasion.  After 10 years of dismal failure in the disaster mode, refusal to secure the borders and the inevitable Terrorist attack (which will be blamed on right wing religious conservatives) that will come in the future, there will be a major outcry for the military to take over those functions.

To do so the Posse Comatatus law will have to be revoked, which will happen in that situation, allowing the CNC to use military forces inside the U.S. in "support" of public safty.

Everyone has known from the start that the DHS was an impossible agency to operate.  The information they gather is too sensitive to be shared freely.  Most of it does not need to be shared with the DHS head, much less the rank and file!  

I know several FEMA workers, I do not want them having access to the files of the FBI or CIA!  They do what they do so they can drive with the siren going!  Give them a badge and a flashlight and they would gladly march you into a gas chamber.  They were just following orders.  It was their job, and you don't give up your JOB, you got to feed your family don't you?

I ramble, sorry.

I suppose if you live in a flood plain you have to worry about forced evacuation.  That is why I do not live near a flood plain, or a railroad, or an interstate highway.  Folks make their choices and pay their dues in worry and despiration and trying to figure out how they are going to skirt the roadblocks, dodge the patrols and avoid the looters and rioters until they get out of town where they will have to aviod the mobs with torches and pitchforks.

By-the-way, if that roadblock was due to a quarentine you are trying to escape don't plan on sympathy from the country folk.  

In 1877 the city of Memphis was quarenteened due to a Yellow Fever plague.  The city was sorrounded by NG troops with orders to shoot anyone trying to leave the city.  Several people managed to skirt the roadblocks only to be shot by farmers in the outlying areas.  No charges were ever filed against any of the farmers.  It was considered an act of self defense.

----------


## klickitat

I finally found the news clip.
Stay if you want, but for me and my own we are moving to secluded and defensible areas.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4Ibx...eature=related

----------


## Pal334

> I finally found the news clip.
> Stay if you want, but for me and my own we are moving to secluded and defensible areas.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4Ibx...eature=related


I am still not tracking your point. This is a video of a poorly trained and disciplined and more importantly lead city police department violating the laws of its own state. You would not see that in a professional Police force (and pre Katrina They were not considered professional by the Law Enforcement Community at large). There is no mention there either of martial law. The National Guard was there (from various states) On *STATE*orders, not FEDERAL orders. And you do not see any evidence of them acting in the same unprofessional manner.

----------


## klickitat

How many of the gun confiscated where returned? Only the ones you had receipts for and only after several years. I know of a father and son who had well over 100k worth of antique guns confiscated. They got some of them back 3 years later after they took it to court and only because their guns were documented with an insurance company. Everything else was not given back even though they had copies of serial #'s. The guns that came back were rusted to hell, scratch and the value of most of them were destroyed. 

These were law abiding citizens with legal guns and they had their rights trampled on. These were professional cops and nation guard who did this. This was during martial law. People were made to leave their homes even though they themselves were secure.

You better go back and watch that clip closely. You are either missing something or blatantly disregarding it. I have come to think you are good guy and so I choose to think you got distracted when you watched that news clip.

----------


## klickitat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-taU9d26wT4

----------


## klickitat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK2g0...eature=related

----------


## Pal334

Actually, I really am a good guy  :Smile:  (ask my mama)

 At your prompting, I did re listen to the You Tube Post, and the other two you  recently posteds

Title ; *Martial Law is Coming:* There is absolutely no mention of Martial Law. The only reference to gun taking was by the Chief of Police (I am on record with my opinion of him).  The National Guard instruction (that was shown) (I will paraphrase) " If anyone refuses to leave *when you knock on their door* make note and call it in. So I am sure from its content that the title is unwarranted sensationalism. Now if you are concerned about your local police that is obviously a different matter.

The next one. *The untold story of gun confiscations after Katrina*  Seems all references are to Police Misconduct and I don't see any Martial law implications.

And Finally: *How close are we to Martial law* Was entertaining, but was referring to alledged use of the clergy by the Federal government? I can not disagree that it is a story on some sort of news show, but the word of two alledged clergy men does not substantiate the allegation. And frankly sounds absurd.

 So I repeat, I still am not tracking your stand on the envitability of martial law, nothing so far supports that.

So, rather than getting our dander up, I propose that we agree to disagree and get a cup of coffee (I will make mine decaf)

----------


## Rick

I think everyone agrees that weapons were confiscated. It has since been rule illegal by the courts so its unlikely you'll see that again. More importantly, when you move to a defensible site, who are you defending against? Feds? NG? Don't you think that would be an invitation to be squashed like a grape?

----------


## klickitat

What about Greensburg or Sheridin County?

Let's get past the gun thing. Under martial law you can be forced to leave your home, you can be incarcerated without cause, you can have any food, water or medical supplies confiscated without cause, you can and will be put under curfew, all movement will only happen if allowed by the military and so on.

No thanks, I will be out of the area with in 60 minutes of an incident and the reason I have several cache points scattered out and about. Yes I do keep a supply at the house but no more than I keep in each cache.

The government is NOT my enemy, but it is incompetent and definitely can not take care of me or my family.

----------


## klickitat

You are right that martial law was not enacted. they were called emergencies and in all three cases the national guard was called in. The last time I checked the national guard was part of the military. 

i am concerned that the actions taken no matter what they are called is what is important.

Yes I would sit down with both you guys ANY day of the week for a cup of coffee, tea or good Irish whiskey. I do not let a disagreement get in the way. Heck that would make for short marriages?

----------


## Rick

On, no issue here, either. Debate is a healthy thing that leads to learning. At the very least we gain an understanding of each other's position.

----------


## Pal334

_"The last time I checked the national guard was part of the military."_ It is convoluted, day to day and incidents like Katrina they remain under state control (so the posse comitatus act does not apply). Then they are Federalized for other ventures (overseas deployments etc) where Posse comitatus act does apply.

Mmmm, Irish Whiskey eh?  Make mine neat  :Smile:  Always a good way to settle discussions, or at least make them not matter as much

----------


## kyratshooter

If the issue is this disturbing, and this important to you, why are you living in a place you will have to deal with it.  

Fortunately this nation is still free enough that you have the ability to remove yourself from the situation.  Why wait until you are dodging patrols and running roadblocks, 4wheeling across country or carrying some 75 pound pack to a national forest so you can live like a ninja boyscout along with 30 or 40 million others that are trying to live on roots and berries?  

Move now.

If you choose to remain in a place where these decisions will confront you it was and is your own choice.

----------


## Rick

Ninja boyscouts live in the national forests? Who knew?!

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Well, not to get anyone hot but the DC guard in the '60s made me want to walk across the Potomac and head South. Had 2 guardsmen at the entrance of a building I was working in after the checkpoints and escort. I was glad to see them UNTIL I asked if they had any ammo and they said they didn't know. They did have bayonets and asked ME if I could show them how to put them on. I looked across the street and watched a guardsman drag his rifle by the strap, butt dragging on the concrete. Had a relative, two tours in Vietnam that told me he was shot at 26 times in Detroit and had NO ammo. Also many men fresh from the boonies of SE Asia were sent to Anacostia and weren't allowed off the base. Couldn't be trusted to baby the looters. What I am trying to say is you can't depend on the authorities for any protection and you may be lucky enough to make your own decision to stay or go. I didn't have a choice, you do so plan for it, that's why I live where I do and enjoy being amongst the rest of the Rednecks around here.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Ninja boyscouts live in the national forests? Who knew?!


They will be if every goofball with an alice pack heads there as their BOL!  Which is actually the plan for 75% of the "survivalists" today.  

The rest intend to head for Mamas house, 3 cities(probbly under ML), 5 rivers, 2 mountain ranges, 3 tanks of gas and 1,200 miles away.

Ask them where they intend to go and then look for the key word; OPSEC= which means "we don't know, so we can't tell!"

----------


## crashdive123

I think I'll just stay here.  Looks like it should be nice and quiet with everybody else leaving.

----------


## BENESSE

My sentiments exactly.

----------


## Rick

"goofball with an Alice pack". Too funny. Hey, wait a minute......

----------


## klickitat

> If the issue is this disturbing, and this important to you, why are you living in a place you will have to deal with it.  
> 
> Fortunately this nation is still free enough that you have the ability to remove yourself from the situation.  Why wait until you are dodging patrols and running roadblocks, 4wheeling across country or carrying some 75 pound pack to a national forest so you can live like a ninja boyscout along with 30 or 40 million others that are trying to live on roots and berries?  
> 
> Move now.
> 
> If you choose to remain in a place where these decisions will confront you it was and is your own choice.


I actually seen this last night and decided to sleep on it before posted.

First, you need to go back and read my posts. Particularly this line; "
The government is NOT my enemy, but it is incompetent and definitely can not take care of me or my family. "

I find your flaming post a bit offensive. You do not know me from Adam, you did not know that I am former law enforcement, you did not know that I own and operate run a pro law enforcement and pro government website. 

If you were an astute observer of postings on the site, you would have realized that I live in the middle of where you want to be. I live in a lightly populated area in the middle of some of millions of wild acreage. I am the guy who is set up with a network of others who have multiple bug out routes, multiple cultivated wilderness gardens, caches on the way to each location and well stocked supplies at each destination.

Next, I am not like you or half the people on here who lives in densely populated areas. I grew up doing most of the stuff you dream about as a way of life. I would be willing to bet dollars to doughnuts that I spent more time in the woods the first 18 years of my life than you have your entire life.

I feed my family of 6 by hunting, fishing and gathering every year. Elk, deer, bear, grouse, salmon, trout, catfish, sharks, rock bass, crayfish, crab, clams, oysters, huckleberries, black berries, chantrels, morels, bears head, oyster mushrooms, hazel nuts, apple, pears, cherries, not to mention all the wild plants that we pick such as pine apple weed, mint, wild onion, nettle, pig weed, cat tails and so on.

BTW: I am not the only like this in the area I live. More than 3/4 of the local population are just like our family and do the same.

To the point that I found extremely offensive. Just because i do not trust the government to take care of me does not mean that I do not love this country. I live my life as a productive citizen, but when and if things ever fall apart, I have a duty to protect my family the very best I can. 

If you feel the government can do that for you and your family, then be my guest and enjoy your stay in Hotel Stadium. I am sure you can find some good reviews for it from Katrina victims.

----------


## kyratshooter

No, you SAW this at 3 am eastern time.

You did not read my posts thoroughly either.

I said we choose where we live.  It is a choice.  

A second point being that if you live where you choose, and your location supplies all these needs for you and 3/4 of the local population why are you worried about bugging out or martial law either one.  

Katrina was a major urban center,  second largest port in the nation with the most corrupt PD, local administration and shabbiest infrastructure in the nation.  Of course the police stole everything that was not nailed down, that is what the police in New Orleins do  

The pop was warned.  Many left.  Most that did not leave "could not leave" due to transportation.  They were at the Superdome waiting for buses, remember?  Their crappy local government saw the storm comming for a week.  The people saw the storm comming for a week.  Hundreds of school busses drowned in their parking spaces due to political infighting and the proper palms not being greased while peoples bodies wound up floating in the water.

Martial law is usually placed in effect to control large populations in urban areas that have gone out of control. 

If you live in Primal Scream, Alaska with two police cars and three deputies in the whole county why are you bent out of shape over getting out if martial law is imposed.  Who is going to impose it, why, and using who as enforcement.  Are you guys planning a riot in the huckleberry patch or expecting a Taliban serin attack?

I do not live near the gulf coast, and am as well spaced between minor urban centers as is possible in my area.  this is where i choose to live, just like you.  and i choose this area due to the low possibility of hurricane, flood, famine or martal law affecting me.  My largest concern is how many nuts with backpacks are my neighbors and I going to have to kill protecting our small community.

I don't trust government of any kind, but I do not hate government.  Equally, I am old enough to know not to trust telemarketers, spammers, door to door salesmen and telivision evangilists.  I do not hate them either.

Nothing I said was intended as a personal attack on anyone or their lifestyle choices.  Live where you want to live.  If that is a town enjoy the conviniences you have and deal with the worries of concentrated population.  If it is a rural or wilderness area have a blast.  Just be wary of the sudden influx of AK toting backpackers during crisis situations.

This seems so logical, why is it so difficult to understand?

----------


## SARKY

First off, there will always be several scenarios that you may have to contend with. Are you home, work, shopping? Where is the rest of your family? Can you link up? Have a meet up place but have a time limit for meeting there. Have an alternate (safer) meet place for meeting up past the time limit. Also have a message drop at both places (make it discrete!) If possible have a cache near the safer(more remote) meet up (rally) spot.
Don't forget phone number outside the state that all of you can call in to and check in with your status.

----------


## klickitat

Some of what I felt was a little inflammatory, pushed me to take the entirety of your statement as an attack, if you say it was not then i accept that.

I actually live here in Western Washington. Yes I do worry about martial law. Why, because in the event of an attack of the bio, nuclear or  chemical attack in one of the major cities along I-5 the entire route will be locked down. We also have train tracks that run through and some times it carrier military hardware and every day it carries dangerous chemicals. In the even of a spill there could very well be disaster in my back yard. What happens if the grid goes down? What happens if the Mt. blows again?  How about an accident at one of the paper plants in Tacoma or Longview? What about a tsunami on the coast? What happens if the grid goes down from an EMP or a solar flare? 


There are many reason that could cause the Military to come in and try to help. My problem is that I don't think they do a very good job and prefer to help myself.

Just to turn it around on you a little bit. Why learn any survival techniques if you are just going to stay home? We all do things to prepare us for things we hope will never happen, but.........

----------


## Rick

> Why learn any survival techniques if you are just going to stay home?


I can probably answer that because I'm a bug in kinda guy, too. The reason I learn and practice survival techniques is that I've seen what cyclones, tornadoes, winter blizzards and floods can do. Up close and personal. Beyond that, I like to spend time outdoors and my survival skills go right along with me just like they do with everyone else. 

If I have to leave my home, I will. That's why I have a Bug Out Bag, too.

----------


## kyratshooter

One learns wilderness survival skills in case something happens while one is in the wilderness.  I spend a great deal of time in the outdoors and need to be prepared for emergency situations while I am there.  Almost all wilderness survival training concentrates on regaining contact with civilization as soon as possible.  Not long term avoidance of human contact.

I also pursue many wilderness survival skills as part of my educational background.  I have lived and worked in living history villages for extended periods and what we call survival 18th and 19th Century people just called daily life.  

I lived the Red Dawn senerio for two years of my life.  I am certain I would not survive it more than a few weeks at my present age and do not study survival skills expecting to live in a brush hut for years on end.

Urban/suburban/home survival skills are for emergency situations which everyone will encounter if they live long enough.  Some are transferred from the wilderness skills, others might be pure technology transfer situations like cooking on the grill or fire pit while the grid is down, heating with the camp gear during an ice storm power outage, first aid skills that are usable in any situation.

Long term disaster plans and training are just that.  They are my long term food preps, vehicle preps, modifications to my house for long term off grid use, long term food production and health maintainance supplies.

Locking down the train tracks has been done many times.  If hazardous chemicals are forcing an emergency evacustion I do not care if martial law is in force or not, I am leaving.  I will follow the little men with florescent srtipes on their clothes until  am clear.

The use of the National Defense Highway System exclusively by the military was its reason for existance and has always been a possibility.  It does not even require martial law.  It was built for rapid transit for troops, they allow us to use it when they don't need it.

The other things you mention have no association with a need for declaring full martial law.  they happen every day, somewhere.  I chose my location to eliminate as many as possible.  I still have to worry about tornado and earthquake, but in a minimal way and there is absolutely nothing I can do about either of those things.   

Martial law is not someone forcing you to evacuate.  Martial law is the replacement of the civil system with military control to enclude law enforcement, judicial codes and administration.  It is used when the entire system breaks down and no longer functions by some official's definition.  The basic concern is normally not evacuation, it is suspension of the writ of habius corpus.

If martial law were declared nationally, regionally or statewide, just running to the woods would not remove you from its impact.  You are still subject to the provisions and may well be jailed indefinately, without trial, for curview violation or just being out of your house and off your property with out a pass.

The best thing you can do if you fear martial law is insure that you have reps in congress that will not approve the imposition of martial law, without just cause.  The president can impose it but congress must aprove it.   And there must be a military system in place that will exicute the orders as lawful.

----------


## TucsonMax

"_Getting out during Martial Law_".... all I know is, when you "get out" and have no place to go, you're called a refugee.  To me that would include "places" like a forest or mountain or national park.  If it doesn't have a postal address... you're a refugee.   How could that possibly be a "plan?"

----------


## your_comforting_company

.. and if you have a place to go, what is it called then? whether it has an address or not. hopefully you call it "safe".

----------


## TucsonMax

I would call it "home"

----------


## your_comforting_company

fair enough  :Big Grin:

----------

